# My first carving A Totem Pole



## NJANDPA (Jun 21, 2009)

Here are a couple of pictures of my first carving. Friends needed a Totem pole carved. They delivered a nice cedar tree 15' tall. It was a large task but my wife helped me with paint and I tried my hand at carving. I read a lot here so here it is. Thanks


----------



## deeker (Jun 21, 2009)

Great job and great pics.

Keep posting.

Kevin


----------



## audible fart (Jun 21, 2009)

Looks cool.


----------



## TraditionalTool (Jun 21, 2009)

Very nice job indeed!

To be honest, I was going to try something much simpler as my 1st carving. I watched Turner's video of his gooeyshroom and said to myself, "self, I think I could do one of those..."...so a 'shroom it will be. Even the face on your Indian looks pretty good to me. Kudos to you! Nice work! Has a touch of farm in it...kinda tells a story of a farm...

Regards,
TT


----------



## carvinmark (Jun 22, 2009)

Very nice first carving! What's next?


----------



## NJANDPA (Jun 22, 2009)

Yes, farm indeed. The farm is a huge family center of activities. They have a discovery barn yard that has wonderful play areas. They add new areas each year so this year it is indian area. They wanted items that were special to the farm and the family.
I carved the two brothers and their wives initials in the apple tree carving. My small touch that really made them smile. Thanks for looking and the comments!


----------



## NJANDPA (Jun 22, 2009)

The next carving? Well, I think a couple of benches with bears on each side. I charged enough for the pole and would like to keep going. This area the people are well off so I'm sure a few bears and other items will sell well. I just need to get at it!


----------



## MotorSeven (Jun 23, 2009)

Looks great, I think the Indian face is very well done, especially since I don't have that "3D" talent. 
If you are ever on Ft Lauerdale beach near the Hall of Fame Pool, there is a Peter Toth carving done out of a 30'+ cypress tree. The entire totem is a Indian face/head with feathers in his hair....the thing is mezmerizing. He carved many of these all across the country, & all of us here probably have one within a days drive to see. This site has them listed with pic's. Some day I ame going to try and replicate one in my crude neanderthal fasion.....

http://www.waymarking.com/cat/details.aspx?f=1&guid=8fbd270d-3a97-42ab-8631-b73cf6c32335&exp=True

RD


----------



## nytreeman (Jun 23, 2009)

very cool


----------



## kamran (Jul 3, 2009)

I dont have pic bt post later my oic.

Property Directory | Wholesale Billiards


----------



## carvinmark (Jul 4, 2009)

kamran said:


> I dont have pic bt post later my oic.
> 
> Property Directory | Wholesale Billiards



???


----------

